# Any news about the Ryzen plus Radeon Vega support?



## asymmetry (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello to all

I was wondering if there any progress regarding the Ryzen (3700 series) and Radeon Vega (10) support in the last update of FreeBSD. 

Thank you all in advance.


----------

